# witch week off ?



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If you can take a week off to go hunt elk doring the archery hunt what week would it be? We are proubly going elk hunting next year and we are going to take a week off and im just trying to figer out what week we should take off. Would you take the first week off or the week over laber day weekend? Lasy year the elk where bugling over laberday weekend and this year it seem like they didnt start bugling intell the hunt was over. I know next year will be a differnt story but Im just trying to figer out what week first or laberday weekend. Thanks Guys for your info. Dont know if we will be chasing anybull yet or aliens/spikes. Got any bull are to cheack out next summer and we got a spot for aliens/spikes we found this year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If you go any-bull I would say the last week of the season. If it is baby elk (spikes), I would say the first week.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

delete


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks pro and hogan. please keep them coming.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Last week reguardless what you will be hunting. If you are spike hunting the last week they get kicked out of the herd. (unless they descide to start the hunt on the 24th of July next year) It is much easier to sneak up on 2-3 elk than 20 or 30 elk.


Using such 'logic', one should prefer hunting big bulls the first week. :? :roll:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

delete


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> That may be true if calling did not work. Or if their brains on survival did not migrate in between their legs, then it may be.
> 
> Quit stalking me.


You just insinuated that spikes have brains, this is not true.

I would hunt the first week. The last week in any bull units interferes with the chukar opener, which I recently realized is very important.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think someone is going to get a beating over this issue about spikes.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The last week in any bull units interferes with the chukar opener, which I recently realized is very important.


We have Chukars in utah? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > That may be true if calling did not work. Or if their brains on survival did not migrate in between their legs, then it may be.
> ...


 -BaHa!-

Hey tree, didn't you CALL in a couple of spikes during the first week of the bow hunt? 

Wherever you post nonsense about this topic Joey I will be there to set the record straight. :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

delete


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I


> don't know if I can trust someone who can't even take a managment bull off of a unit that has all kinds of elk on it. I heard your camp stories...
> 
> opener 400+
> 2nd week 350+
> ...


Hogan that is pretty low of you to say about one of my friends. You know that Pro was looking for a huge bull or else he was coming home empty handed and his wife has health issues. Pro has killed two huge bulls and hes a trophy hunter.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

You drew a tag on the Fishlake unit and how big was your bull?????


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

delete


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

delete


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on guys you guys are not helping me out here. beside the first to post.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry Dustin, Pro, and Coyote Slayer and anyone else that may of been offended.Next time just PM Pro and CS for the answer to any questions you guys have.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Relax Hogan :roll: :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hogan your fine.CS has not awnser my Q at all. You have.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What happened to all hogans posts? I always miss all the juicy stuff. Dustin without a doubt the last week of the season for open bull. We didn't start hearing them this year untill the last week. We usually see less hunters. And they will be closer to the peak of the rut. Now if it's spike only, I agree with Pro. The first week. Especially if you have a deer tag.

Good luck. I usually just try to take off the entire hunt. That leaves all the guess work out of it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


Yo tambien. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> What happened to all hogans posts? I always miss all the juicy stuff. Dustin without a doubt the last week of the season for open bull. We didn't start hearing them this year untill the last week. We usually see less hunters. And they will be closer to the peak of the rut. Now if it's spike only, I agree with Pro. The first week. Especially if you have a deer tag.
> 
> Good luck. I usually just try to take off the entire hunt. That leaves all the guess work out of it.


I wish I could take the hole hunt off that would be bad a$$ but that wount happen. Thanks .


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just get a cushy fire/ems job and have time off during the whole hunt. :wink: The upside is that when you do work all you do is look at porn, and dream of animals to shoot. Win, win if you ask me. :wink: Right Poo Pie?? :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a state job and right now I got just got under a month off. but the boss wount let me have that much time off. :evil: :twisted:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> If you go any-bull I would say the last week of the season. If it is baby elk (spikes), I would say the first week.


+1


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Just get a cushy fire/ems job and have time off during the whole hunt. :wink: The upside is that when you do work all you do is look at porn, and dream of animals to shoot. Win, win if you ask me. :wink: Right Poo Pie?? :mrgreen:


giddy up! :mrgreen:


----------

